
Microsoft-groove-app-download-free - appdroid
http://www.app-droid.com/2017/10/microsoft-groove-app-download-free.html
======
karmakaze
I half-jokingly clicked through. What I found was a reason to install:

> you can Add all your MP3s files to OneDrive and play them wherever you go

I currently don't have an easy way of doing this given my music lib is larger
than phone storage.

